# Does anyone else not mind if their young child watches TV?



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

I guess I'm another one of those parents who is supposed to believe she is harming her child by letting the child watch TV. You know...obesity, ADHD, aggression, all the sex and violence...

I'm sure I'm not the only one here who doesn't see anything wrong with letting her child watch PBS or some Disney videos. She's been watching TV since she was 18 mos old. It all started when she broke her leg and we turned on the TV so she would be occupied by something that would encourage her to sit still. Later it just became a habit. She had some shows she liked and we didn't want to take them away just because it was TV.

I grew up without TV until I was 13, and I think it was fine. My mom thinks it's why I learned to read when I was 3; there was nothing else to do. I didn't start watching shows regularly until I was 22; now of course I love them and wouldn't give them up! I figure if I'm not going to give up my TV shows, I can't ask dd to give up hers.

She mostly sticks to the PBS kids shows and some videotapes we have of Teletubbies. She also likes that show Zoom and we tape it for her if she's asleep. She asks if we can do the cooking and art things they have on the show. We've been renting the Disney classics, and once we rented Jurassic Park because she was into dinosaurs. She loved it! (She's almost 3, btw.)

She doesn't watch the more "mainstream" cartoons that have all the ads. She likes to watch The Simpsons, but we stopped watching South Park while she was still up because she was picking up on the language. She does watch PBS every morning and I do use that time to get work done. I figure if it's her choice, what's the harm?

So, am I really the only one?







:


----------



## Houdini (Jul 14, 2004)

My son (three) is watching Beatrix Potter as we "speak." My oldest didn't see T.V. until he was almost three, but my other three have seen T.V. from the get-go (the olders would be watching). My youngest likes some PBS, but mainly watches videos -- Thomas the Tank Engine, VeggieTales, Beatrix Potter and stuff like that. I don't see anything wrong with as long as he is active during the day as well.


----------



## lotusdebi (Aug 29, 2002)

*


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

Eventually we'll have to tell Linda about the sexist, racist stuff in the Disney movies...and that baby animals don't drink from bottles!!


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

My kid watched TV when she was little. She could turn on the TV before she was a year old and find her "station" for Barney (manually - we still don't have a remote).

I don't think it hurt anything. I have fond memories of Land of the Lost and Speed Racer and Ultraman; why not give her the same?

Dar


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

My kids watch more TV than I would like because their dad's solution to many situations is to turn the TV on. If they are grumpy in the morning and we can't seem to get them dressed to go somewhere, the TV goes on while we get dressed. If they are too wild while one of us is cooking dinner and they can't seem to be given an activity that keeps them out of the kitchen, he turns the TV on. If they won't settle down for bed, they can watch a 20 min show to calm down...etc.
They don't watch anything with commercials and they mostly just watch Dora and Little Bear and Harold and the Purple Crayon that we've recorded to TiVo. It's a little too much TV for my tastes though. I don't mind a little. I think there are good and bad ways to use the television. It can be an educational tool and it can be a mindnumbing brain sucker  It's all how you use it.


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

I struggle with this. I wanted to raise my kids with very limited tv. I managed it with the first, less so with the second, and I know that the third will see far more than the others.

We have phases where they watch more than I"d like (like right now, when I"m about to give birth and find it impossible to keep up with two young children). I do try to keep some limits on the amount of time they watch, although they only ever see selected shows on PBS, and videos that I've chosen for them. I"m always really pleased when we have a tv free day, or a really light week.

We just about never watch tv ourselves - the only time I can think of that the girls saw the tv on for adults was the recent election and presidential debates.







So they are never exposed to anything unsuitable (unless you include GW Bush or Kerry in that category







).

I admire parents who make do without tv. But I cannot do it. I work from home, with very little help. I have no family or poeple aroudn to help out with my kids. I just about never get any time off. My kids are very high needs/special needs. I don't have cash to pay out to babysitters, gyms with a creche, cleaners or anything else, so the whole lot falls to me. Without the tv I think I'd go crazy trying to keep up with the children, the house, work, and everything else. For me, it's a trade-off. The tv buys me some time to do stuff I need to do, and to occasionally get some time to myself - usually researching stuff on the internet and mdc. As long as it is quality programming, I tell myself that it is not doing any real harm, although that is not the stand I'd have taken three years ago, when I had one child and felt very moral over not introducing her to tv.


----------



## GruppieGirl (Feb 19, 2002)

Greaseball you are not alone!









My kids watch Noggin and a few sporting events.

I would never be able to take her to the crayon factory (on Noggin), a Patriots Game or show her a modern dance group. The shows she watches can take her to new places and introduce her to a wider variety of people than she would meet in our neighborhood. ~Does anyone else remember learning about kids with disabilities on Sesame Street?~

With that said, we try to limit the amount she watches. I want her to play, go outside, read, chat, etc.

Disney and PBS have really turned me off lately with Crappy shows (Caiou spelling?) and the commercials. I thought PBS was supposed to be commercial free.

Anyway...I believe that TV in moderation, like anything, is good for my kids. They can learn, relax and be entertained. They will have to deal with TV for the rest of their lives and I would rather teach them how to watch responsibly when they are young rather than have them discover it when they are older and turn into potatoes.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

My dds both have SID. (Sensory Integration Dysfunction) I discovered very early on with my oldest, long before I knew of SID, that TV is very calming to her. I am careful what she watches, mostly videos. Her videos have taught her ABC's and early reading skills, and love of animals. Of course this is all reinforced in real life, but I believe that the way we use TV has been beneficial to her.

Darshani


----------



## grisandole (Jan 11, 2002)

My ds2 watches PBSkids and sometimes Disney; lots of tapes (Barney, Calliou, etc.) I don't like excess tv viewing, but sometimes it's either that or a very bored, angry toddler.........when the weather is bad, there is only so much to do, we do read books, color, play, but eventually those things get tiring, and I'd rather he watch PBS than scream









My ds2 prefers being outside or playing with kids to tv; I don't think it's hurting him at all.

Kristi


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

We don't even own a T.V! But we have thought about geting one for watching videos with our vcr. Right now we have a tv card on our p.c(I am a MAC user







)and it doesn't work all that well.







.
So we mostly watch dvd veggietales. When she was younger, if we were sick, or hit a really hard day, or two or three- on would go thew videos. I was pregnant when she was young-do the math!
We also rent from the library.Or check out videos. I find it very helpful, and in moderate amounts- good for her. She can learn lessons, or stories, etc.
We have also thought about getting select cable so we can only have say, the cooking channels, Discovery channel, etc- so she can learn from T.V only. Not just use it to sit around when she could be playng. I am fine with cartoons too, as long as T.V isn't used in place of living our lives fully. I grew up a latch key kid and in a pretty dysfunctional family- so T.V became an nhealthy part of my life. There is no reason to repeat that mistake, as I am home with the kids, and we can live our lives and have lots of fun too








I also have to be very careful what dd sees or watches. She is VERY sensitive when it comes to videos. IE: no animals trying to eat each other- she thinks Shrek is scary, she cried at the preveiw for that new Pixar movie "cars" because there was a talking car-you get the picture. So I just have to be careful.


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

When I let ds watch tv it's mostly shows like Zaboomafoo or Discovery Channel, National Geographic or the Food Network(he loves the cooking shows). He's learned more about animals than I would have thought to teach him from Zaboo. But we've also used it as a learning tool. When he hears about a new animal, we get online or go to the library and find out more about it. When we've had a few busy weeks and we just need to have a day to chill we'll watch a few movies. Everyone needs a break from their busy lives sometimes


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

My mom was a TV watcher, I'm a TV watcher, now Tracy is a TV watcher....

Actuallky it isn't even watching, its more like listening. I need the distraction in orderto concentrate on anything. When we come home from somewhere the first thing T does is turn on the TV. He walks in, turns it on, and then leaves the room to go play. Its just how we do things.

I had the idea that Tracy would limit tv and that kidna thing. Then I realized when he was little and super grouchy during the day and night and the fact that I did nothing but hold him that leaving the TV off was driving me NUTS! So, I turned it on. Really i kept me from going insane.

I try not to feel bad about the TV.


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

We were "moderate" tv watchers until about a month ago. Since then DS has been completely TV-Free, and DH and I have rented three movies and are basically tv-free, too.

I first became inspired to go tv-free by the TV-Free Mamas Tribe thread, as well as from a couple of other members here at MDC and from other IRL friends and relatives who are tv-free. But, mostly, I was compelled to go TV-Free after reading The Plug-In Drug.

I feel for you Mamas who are home alone with one or more kids who neeeeed you (been there myself!). I know how easy it is to sit them down in front of the TV to catch a break. I know how the TV immediately sedates a child, and I know how hyper a child can get after watching TV. This makes for a cycle - hard to manage child/turn on the tv/ child continues to be hard to manage; child can't deal with boredom outside of staring at a TV... and so on. But when the TV is on, Mama and Papa can do other things and basically not worry too much because their dc's are mesmerized.

It's a tricky, slippery slope - and the TV produces a drug-induced-like state of complacency in the watcher.

The AAP says no child under the age of 2 years should watch any tv.

What happens after that? Should children under the age of 10 stare at furniture, or should they do things? Shouldn't they develop the skill of dealing with boredom proactively, rather than passively watching a 2-D commercial? (yes, children's programs are commercials. you can buy Dora products and go see Dora *Live* onstage...)

I personally have been struggling with this over the past month. I feel like DS is now successfully TV-free. I have posted my testimonials, plus links to other threads and sites, on my "Confessions" thread (see link in my siggy).

I am not judging anyone. I know I've been evangelical about this subject lately. I'm just trying to spread the knowledge I have gained in the past month or so.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

I like the idea of tv free, but really am ok with the amount that ds watches. Commercial free television only (PBS) and some videos. Disney just doesn't bother me unless it's particularly violent or heavy for too young an age (like Lion King).

I never turn it on to entertain him. It's only turned on if he asks for it.. Some days none at all, some days an hour or so, so the average is not bad.

He's sick today, so he can lay on the couch and watch videos as long as he wants.

He's an incredibly creative, bright, active, well behaved kid. I'm not worried about it.

Dh is disappointed that his parents didn't make him turn off the tv. He was an overweight kid with bad grades, who watched tv all day every day when not in school. He really wishes his parents had set some limits, so he is all over making sure that doesn't happen with his kids.

Growing up, we usually had a tv, but not always. It was always in moderation, and we always had to ask to turn it on. Content was always monitored.


----------



## LunaMom (Aug 8, 2002)

My DD (almost 6) watches a little television, but only videos, on demand children's programs (we have digital cable) and PBS.

She usually has time for something in the morning before school - it's usually Magic School Bus or some other PBS show. Occasionally she has time after school for another 30-min. program, but not every day, now that she's in kindergarten and has homework and all.

I really have moved away from using the tv for my own convenience, because when I was using it to occupy her, it became a problem. It's not that she was watching too much because I've always had a time limit per day of no more than an hour, it was more that she didn't know how to entertain herself when I was occupied with cooking or whatever else.

Right now she is playing very happily in her room and even though she's been home from school for an hour, it hasn't occurred to her to ask for tv.


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

"I feel for you Mamas who are home alone with one or more kids who neeeeed you (been there myself!). I know how easy it is to sit them down in front of the TV to catch a break. I know how the TV immediately sedates a child, and I know how hyper a child can get after watching TV. This makes for a cycle - hard to manage child/turn on the tv/ child continues to be hard to manage; child can't deal with boredom outside of staring at a TV... and so on. But when the TV is on, Mama and Papa can do other things and basically not worry too much because their dc's are mesmerized."

You know, this is not our experience. Dds watch DragonTales most evenings so that I can get the kitchen sorted out adn get dinner on. They are not sedated, they are usually laughing, talking, oohing and ahhing at the story. They are not hyper afterwards, in fact, one of their favourite activiites is retelling the Dragon Tales stories, or making up their own. I certainly would never describe my children as 'mesmerized' by the tv, nor hard to manage after they have watched. Rather like I dont think that I am mesmerized or particularly crazy after the occasional time that I watch a show.


----------



## Avonlea (Jan 21, 2002)

I am done feeling guilty over this one.

I let my kids watch tv. I have had moments when I felt badly about that, and I have tried to turn it off a lot more than I had previously..

However, in our family we have found that somethings work well. I am alone with my kids at bedtime every night, and I am tired. We have Mr.Rogers tivo-ed, and so When it is 7:45 and I am so tired from a long day that started possibly 12 hours ago..but my 2 beautiful kiddoes have btoh had naps sduring teh day and I did not get one..I resort to one or sometimes ( gasp of horror) two episodes of Mr.Rogers pre-bedtime.

I also allow certain disney mosives into my house ( Brother Bear, Aristocats, Toy Story, etc.) I let them watch PBS kids, and Noggin. Occasionally we might watch something on the disney channel. I really do not care for the commercials so that only happens if there is something special on. I do not like Nickleodeon so we don't go to that channel. My FIL lets Paul watch bugs bunny cartoons with him, and I am ok with that too..because it is NOT the only thing he does with Paul.

All of thses things are done in moderation as just a smallpart ofour day..they are not our sole daily activity.

Here is where I get all novel-ish and teary eyed...

MR.Rogers is from Pittsburgh. He has an accent that sounds like my family..who live North of Pittsburgh. I like to hear his voice. I like how when I am at my most tense I can sit with my kids on my sofa and we cuddle and watch Mr.Rogers. It is like a visit from my Grandpa. I love where he takes the kids..I love the fact that they go and see people making flashlights or crayons or windchimes or art work or musical instruments or candy or what have you. I love that we can all sing the speedy delivery song, I love when my song imitates Danial Tiger and i do it back to him when we talk and play. I love laughing at the arrogance of King Friday the 3th. I love Lady Elaines voice because she sounds so..familiar.

No one here sounds like 'that' when they talk, and after years of getting teased for my own 'accent' when I spoke, both from living in Florida and here..I no longer have one because I work hard to NOT have one...But I listen to them speak and it all rushes back to me and I feel calm and happy. It also reminds me of my family that has passed away, of sitting in my great grandmothers house watching Mr.Rogers and eating grilled cheese sandwiches and tomato soup and running on her front porch.

As far as I am concerned, it is all about balance. My son is in pre-school 2 days a week. We play with other kids here in the area, he sees family quite often ( because they mostly live down the road) .His grandfather takes him with him for hours at a time. He is exposed to so much over the course of a week( lets say) that in my opinion, 2 hours of tv today is NOT going to damge his brain for the rest of his life.

We have places out side to play, animals to take care of, places to go, people we can see and talk to and do stuff with.We have library books to re-read as well. We have pudding we can make..we have a LIFE...and tv is a small part of it.

I am so relieved to see that I am not alone !!!


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

I figure it's OK as long as they have plenty of non-TV things they enjoy doing.

For those with TV-free kids...are the adults also TV-free?


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

I've used tv for distraction with Tracy. When we were moving I had to have something to keep him occupied. I can't get packing done if he just pulls everything out of the boxes.

but mainly it makes me feel like I'm not at home alone... I think its more for me than him. And he normally doesn't watch he plays inthe same room with it.

I couldn't go TV free. I'd go crazy. I hate to read and can't listen to radio/cds except in the car.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

ds is only 8 months old so doesn't get tv time per say. though I don't freak out if he watches a little when we watch a movie or the news or whatever (we only get 1 channel anyway







so it's not much!)

we were really set on doing no tv pre-baby but now have decided to become a little more realistic about it. (for us) espeially as we watch it so we can hardly forbid ds from it and feel right about it. also we have a friend who does no tv and her kids come over and are GLUED to it..I mean they won't even acknowlegde you talking to them


----------



## kamilla626 (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greaseball*
I figure it's OK as long as they have plenty of non-TV things they enjoy doing.


ITA - My dd watches Noggin, PBS and a few DVD's. I'm not ashamed about it.


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

Quote:

are the adults also TV-free?
We are making that effort. We'll be cancelling cable soon (I know I keep saying this... I have to get the box over to the cable company...) but in the meantime we haven't been watching TV except for three rented movies and a handful of other times when DS was sound asleep - like a bit of the debates, or election coverage, or a bit of baseball. But we're committed to cutting the cable so we won't have any reception at all. And the TV remains concealed 100% of the time so none of us even thinks about it. It's not staring at us all day long!


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

Dd also likes to watch sports with dh, but that's more of a togetherness thing. It's different than her just being stuck in front of the TV by herself.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

We don't have cable. Dh and I really enjoy watching PBS-- everything from Masterpiece Theatre to Frontline, which educates us about what's going on in the world. Dd just watched White Cloud, a documentary about a wild mustang in Montana. She was playing horses for days afterwards. Also asked some questions about death which led to interesting discussions. A few days ago dd and I did a Pilates video together and that was really fun. We were laughing at each other.

How can any of that be bad?

Darshani


----------



## Seeking Refuge (Nov 2, 2002)

We don't watch much television around here but I am also not opposed to it. The kids watch far more television than I do. I rarely watch a video and refuse to watch the junky reality stuff that is on network television.


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

Haley watches tv and has since she was 6 weeks...BE was the only thing that calmed her down when she was colicky. Max and Jack watch. I limit all of them but not severly. I'm more concerned with what they watch then how much (although I limit the amount and make sure they get lots of outside time, reading time, creative play time, etc.)


----------



## Graceoc (Mar 26, 2002)

Well - we are a TV watching family....right now it is a bit more then I would like but being 8 months pg I am just not going to worry about it.

Typically DS wakes up at around 6:30-7:00 am and DH gets up with him. They watch Playhouse Disney and get ready to go to work/school - they leave at 8:00am. DD usually wakes up by 7:30 and will watch with them (Jo Jo's Circus in on then and it is her favorite show!) I wake up when DH and DS leave at 8am. I usually keep the TV on unitl about 9am - with DD watching if she feels like it or just playing. Usually I will put NickJr. on at 8am because Dora is on - but I *really* can't stand the commericals on that channel







: so if I know I will be distratcted at the end of the show (I try to turn it off before they come on) I don't turn it on.

We pick DS up from school at 11:30 and are home by noon. DS is usually a bit 'tired' then and we have 'down time' while I make lunch - they watch Playhouse Disney - JoJo's Circus and Stanley (we love Stanley in this house - DS learns ALOT!) Then at 1 the TV goes off. Then we usually play outside or do whatever.

Usually around 3-4pm DD will get cranky and tired so I will turn PBS on and she falls asleep - then I turn it off and DS and I will do some 'big kid' acitivities that little sisters can't do







Then depending on when DH is going to be home we may watch a video or not (if he is home late we will watch a video - if he is going to be home on time we don't - also depends on how I am feeling, which lately has been not so good







)

Once DH gets home (around 5:30) we eat dinner or go to DS's sporting events and then start getting ready for bed. DS goes in for bed at 7pm. DD is our night owl and is up usually until about 10 or a bit later so between 7-10 she usually gets to watch one of her Dora videos. She is the one I am a bit 'concerned' about regarding the TV because she LOVES it and will watch non-stop if I let her....so I am working on cutting out the night time videos and such.

So anyway - that is TV viewing habits. DH and I also like to watch TV - I love Law and Order, CSI Miami, ect... and will usually watch them if DH is playing with DD - we don't have a VCR or Tivo so I can't tape them







But if I miss it it really isn't a big deal.

During the times the the TV is on - they are not always watching it either.....but there are definatly shows that they enjoy and it dosn't bother me that much at all.

We ABSOUTLY DO NOT watch adult programming in front of DS - and now that DD is getting older we won't with her either. DH does watch sports with the kids and they both really enjoy it.


----------



## wenat (Apr 17, 2004)

Count us in as a TV family. DS (1 week shy of 17 mos) doesn't watch our shows -- he just wanders around the living room playing with his toys. But if we put one of his DVDs on, he's happy.

It was just Baby Einstein at first, but I got the Signing Time DVD set off ebay a week ago ($20 cheaper from a wahm in Dallas, than from the signing time website -- contact me if you want her website), and DS has really been loving it. And he's picking up almost a sign a day from these DVDs. It's fascinating to watch him learn the different signs, and he loves watching the kids in the videos. We couldn't have done that if we were a no-TV family.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

please share the baby signs website!


----------



## bec (Dec 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greaseball*
I figure it's OK as long as they have plenty of non-TV things they enjoy doing.

For those with TV-free kids...are the adults also TV-free?

Yes. We cancelled our satellite tv. We could have gotten an antenna to receive local tv, but we haven't. The adults watch videos occasionally, as do the kids.

I've seen this a bunch around here lately. This isn't a "ha, ha, I'm better than you because I don't watch tv." It really isn't a competition.

Really.

It isn't.

But I'm seeing people on both sides get defensive like they're way of life is being attacked. It isn't.

Don't be threatened because I turned my tv off.

I do it, because it is good for _us_. We are living much healthier now because it is off. My dd (3.5) only rarely asks to watch anything. When she does, I usually let her.

But she has found that there are usually things that she would prefer to do now. Before I shut the tv off, she never looked for those other things. She only wanted to watch tv.

A note about marketing, though, as it seems that people are very quick to assure everyone that their kids watch commercial-free shows. Those shows are one big commercial. Clifford has a whole line of toys that go with the show. As does every show on Disney, and almost every show on Noggin and Nick Jr. See the show, buy the stuff. Not to mention that Ronald McDonald is running around doing music videos on all these stations. No, we don't have burgers shoved in front of our faces, but our kids are smart. They see all the kids in the video running around with Ronald having a great time, and they want to go to McDonald's.

When she is older, I will be able to discuss these things with her. What do you think the commercial/show was trying to tell us? How did it make you feel? Do you think that is what was intended? Etc.

Right now, she's three, and all she knows is that the kid in her preschool class has a Dora The Explorer umbrella, so she wants one too. And she hasn't watched that show for 6 months!

Bec


----------



## oldcrunchymom (Jun 26, 2002)

No cable? No TV at all? You guys are scaring me. :LOL

I have no problem with my kids watching TV. I watch a couple shows (although I watched none until they were old enough to leave me alone for an hour) and I'm a total sports junkie so I've raised them up as sports fans too. They know they're allowed to watch TV whenever they want (my daughter even has a little TV in her bedroom) and I guess that makes it less desirable because they don't watch all that much. Go figure. They certainly have never had that "zombie" thing going that some kids do. Maybe because they're always trying to do three things at once.








:


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

"Clifford has a whole line of toys that go with the show."

We only watch pbs, and yes, the shows have lines of products that go with them. But I really don't have a problem with that either. Dds have Clifford plates and forks and spoons. And they have ones with other characters that they like. I don't see any big deal - they also read books about Clifford and Thomas and other characters. They draw pictures of them, they talk about the stories, they read the stories, they tell stories...........not only about these characters, but about tons of other things too.

Now, I wont get into buying cereal or candy or plastic junk just becuase it has Clifford or whatever on it. They know that, and accept it.

The only way you get dragged into having to buy the stuff is if you let yourself. And as for dds eating dinner off a plate with Clifford on it, I dont see any big deal. Or if they are given a tshirt with one of their favourite characters on. Their favourite characters are from stories that I approve of, so it's fine with me.


----------



## LunaMom (Aug 8, 2002)

Another comment about the merchandising...

Yes, a lot of PBS shows and other "quality" kids' shows do sell their licensing rights to toy comapnies and clothing companies and you can find Clifford and Dora and whoever else on everything under the sun. But I don't think that's a reason not to watch the shows if your child enjoys them and you approve of them. It IS a reason to set limits on what we call "character things" in our house.

Dd learned at an early age that the characters in some of her programs appear on lots of stuff, but that often this stuff is poorly made or not good for you (blue Blue's Clues applesauce, yuck!) or overpriced and not something Mommy and Daddy choose to spend money on. We satisfy her desire for such things with small items such as toothbrushes or pajamas (the Disney cotton pj's are actually pretty cute and inexpensive), because we don't like to completely forbid things unless they are truly harmful.

As long as a show was a show before it was a toy, I don't mind - if I've seen the show and think it's a good one. I do know that on network television there are a whole lot of cartoons that were actually created FROM the toys - such as those Yu Gi Oh cards or Pokemon, and then there are those Barbie videos...those sorts of things bug me because they seem to have been created for the sole purpose of selling toys. But even those...I borrowed one of the Barbie ones from the library and it was pretty cute...and DD already knows that I'm not going out to buy her all the Barbie Swan Lake stuff just because she saw the video. It's just about setting limits and sticking to them, IMO.

I have to admit that even though it isn't fair to judge, I do sort of cringe when I see parents who totally indulge their child's attraction to a tv character so much that it seems that the child is constantly surrounded by it - the Elmo stroller, the Elmo bedding, the Elmo snow boots, the Elmo crackers and so on. It just doesn't seem healthy to me.


----------



## maya44 (Aug 3, 2004)

DH and sib's were raised TV Free. Let's just say that it didn't work out too well. I mean they all turned out fine, but also TV Obsessed now that they have access to this "forbiden fruit".

I just hated the idea of a TV free household. I love TV. I also love to read, cook, volunteer in the community. I don't want to eliminate anything.

DH can't beleive how little the girls watch TV. He was shocked one Saturday when the girls were 3, 5, and 7 (the age when we stopped getting up with them in the mornings on weekedns). He came downstairs and they were all in their swimsuits. With towels laid out on the floor and some beach balls. They told him they were having a beach party. It lasted for about an hour. He couldn't believe that they would choose to do this instead of watch TV.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Ds watches about an hour of baby videos a week if we are doing something and we need him distracted - like the other day when we were moving furniture. We have some Teletubbies and Baby Einstein videos. But this is rare that we put tv on for him.

We watch a little, like the news and Simpsons, but ds usually ignores it.


----------



## monkey's mom (Jul 25, 2003)

We don't limit TV. Sam has discovered movies--we just got a DVD player--and he is fascinated. At 2.5 we were talking about villains and watching Home Alone and Wizard of Oz to see different kinds.

I would no more forbid him books than I would TV--it's all learning.


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maya43*
DH and sib's were raised TV Free. Let's just say that it didn't work out too well. I mean they all turned out fine, but also TV Obsessed now that they have access to this "forbiden fruit".

I just hated the idea of a TV free household. I love TV. I also love to read, cook, volunteer in the community. I don't want to eliminate anything.

DH can't beleive how little the girls watch TV. He was shocked one Saturday when the girls were 3, 5, and 7 (the age when we stopped getting up with them in the mornings on weekedns). He came downstairs and they were all in their swimsuits. With towels laid out on the floor and some beach balls. They told him they were having a beach party. It lasted for about an hour. He couldn't believe that they would choose to do this instead of watch TV.

We didn't have a TV until I was 12. You should have seen me. From around 3-5:30, I watched whatever I could on TV and then after dinner, I watched more TV. During high school, I probably watched a good 3 hours of TV every night. And I was busy too. I was on the swim team, in honors and AP classes and went to the beach on weekends. But I still found time for ALL my shows.

As an adult, I can give or take TV. I don't even care if I don't have a TV and I only watch it because we have TiVo and I can fastforward through commercials and watch whatever show I'm into. It happens to be Survivor right now and I will be watching Amazing Race too. But I sometimes watch them days after they have aired and always when the kids are in bed. I probably only watch 3 hours of TV a week. My kids probably watch more like 10 hours a week.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I love the BE stuff. Nitara sits in her highchair for tube feeds and I try to drag the chair around with me and read books to her, etc. But sometimes she gets restless and if there's a choice between watching Mommy clean the bathroom and watching Baby Mozart, well you can guess which one she wants.

Darshani


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Our family really enjoys TV and we set no limits on it. I think it's a great thing, just like books and music.


----------



## Sofiamomma (Jan 4, 2002)

When dd1 was little and I worked swing shift I would turn the TV in my bedroom on so she would stay in the bed and let me have a lie in. She liked Teletubbies, Barney, Zaboomafoo, Blues Clues, and Sesame Street. She particularly liked Elmo. The closest thing she ever came to a lovie was a stuffed Elmo, just plain, he had no batteries. She also had some videos and a pair of Elmo slippers. I don't like thing with characters on, so they are very limited. It makes them more special to her, though.

When she got older and started going to daycare and then school TV was limited to the weekends for two hours a day. When we moved here three years ago we didn't have cable or reception, so she just watches videos. My parents live downstairs, so sometimes we go down there and watch PBS.

My little one has just started to show some interest in watching. She especially likes Barney. I started letting her watch it while I showered. I think we will need to start setting some limits soon, though, because the older one is taking liberties! And the baby is really liking it a lot!


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

so I have a question for you mamas...haven't felt comfy asking it anywhere else on these boards, but figured this was as safe a place as any.

can you buy sesame street on video? I would like to get some for ds eventually but don't want to have to get cable again.


----------



## SilverWillow (Dec 23, 2003)

Count me in-- I don't mind. We have hard limits on content (though not what you'd expect-- Nightmare Before Christmas is okay but Barney discouraged







-- and soft limits on duration. I'm a very high-volume reader, but I also love great television and film. I'd probably feel differently if DD watched TV slack-jawed and glassy-eyed, but she laughs hysterically, discusses, re-enacts, etc. It doesn't seem to be hindering her intellectual development. I will add that DH can't stand TV, and so we have no cable, so it's fuzzy PBS and DVD's only here.

We've been totally TV-free for years on end in the past, but it's not an issue that's important to me anymore. Not that I've mellowed out, of course, I just have other stuff I'm worked up over now!







I completely support those who like their lives better without television, of course. You certainly don't *need* it, and what business is it of mine, anyway?

Amy


----------



## monkey's mom (Jul 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon*
can you buy sesame street on video? I would like to get some for ds eventually but don't want to have to get cable again.









We have an old sesame sing-along tape that someone gave us (boy, has Maria had some work done!)--I'm sure you could find other stuff on tape.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Yes they make them. I've seen them new at Target, but I bought all our SS stuff used at thrift stores.

Darshani


----------



## bec (Dec 13, 2002)

I know I'm coming off here as some hard core, no characters, no tv, ever, but I really feel much more moderate about things than that. In the beginning, I felt like it was a kind of de-toxifying, while we got out of the habit of watching tv for hours on end. We had relied on tv as an entertainer for my dd when I was hugely pregnant and exhausted and unable to do very much with her. Then we used it when dd2 was a newborn and just getting started. Then we used it when dd2 was not doing well, and we discovered she had a cleft palate, and I started a very ridgid and demanding pumping regime. Then we used it out of habit.

Now that we are away from daily tv consumption, we have found that we simply don't watch it anymore. I was watching in the evening some junky TLC and Discovery Channel shows. When dh came up with the idea of disconnecting the satellite service, I had to ask myself if the shows I was watching in the evening were really worth $40/month. I decided they weren't.

DD does ask for a movie or a video periodically. And I let her. I don't think tv is evil. I just think that it is something that is very easily abused. We were abusing it. Now we aren't. It's that simple.

I brought up the merchandising aspect, not because it is wrong to have dora panties, and blues clues pajamas (both of which dd1 has, btw), but because it gives you an idea of what the corporations behind the shows are really after. Selling stuff. They don't really have your kids best interests at heart. They are after the bottom line. It's just something that I, as the parent, want to be aware of. Is Clifford playing with his frisbee because his corporate sponsors want the little kids to buy the frisbee later, or because it is furthering the story? These are things I want to be thinking about consciously, rather than just falling into the trap of seeing the frisbee in the store, and having my dd exclaim, "A frisbee like Clifford! You buy it for me?"

Does that make sense?

Bec


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

We thought about ditching the TV at some point ... but thought better of it.










Agreeing with you, Avonlea ... though for me Mr. Rogers doesn't conjure up my youth (he's after my time







) ... but he was *brilliant*. And that's an understatement. His show mesmerizes all of my kids, and there is *always* so much to discuss afterwards. And it's in such a quiet manner ...

It's interesting how shows that at one point I might have considered 'uncool' are now so ... important to me. Like specifically Mr. Rogers, which before I had children looked to be so dull and its longevity was just inconceivable to me. Now having children, can totally understand and appreciate what a teacher he was.

That song he sang about how you can never go down the drain in the bathtub is just the most perfect example to me ... the first time I saw that episode and saw how DS#1 reacted to that song ... wow. So important. And someone without children would totally not get what a mind-blower that could be for a 3yo. Just as one example.

We do PBS (no cable here) but will caution you all, we learned a hard lesson on 9/11 when one of our local PBS stations broke into "Clifford" to show the first WTC tower burning ... which was when DS#1 called me in to 'fix the TV' ... and when I finally finished saying "wait, I'll be there in a few minutes" and showed up at the TV, DS#1 got to see my reaction as I saw what was happening ... and as I watched the second plane hit ... live ...

Anyway, didn't think pre-9/11 that the stations would cut into kids' shows like that for news. So if you watch out for your kids watching news, etc., then be aware there ...

Disney movies are a major issue here, though, and we've found most movies are just way beyond the children. Even ones directed at kids. Much better all around if we keep it to the half-hour PBS shows.

Am really surprised someone said their 3yo watched "Jurassic Park." I found that movie pretty intense for myself to watch, can't imagine a little one dealing well with it.







What do I know.









Am really looking forward to the day when DS#1 is ready to see "Star Wars," though. You know, the original one. Looking forward to watching it with him.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *merpk*







Am really surprised someone said their 3yo watched "Jurassic Park." I found that movie pretty intense for myself to watch, can't imagine a little one dealing well with it.







What do I know.









Am really looking forward to the day when DS#1 is ready to see "Star Wars," though. You know, the original one. Looking forward to watching it with him.









Yea we have a good amount of shocked folks with what our kids are allowed to watch too. My son recently watched Man on Fire and liked it alot (particularly the camera work and soundtrack) but it was too much for me. We just differ on what we can watch. My Dd is much more sensitive and she self regulates (as we all do). What really gets to people is that we have never prevented the kids from viewing love scenes or nudity at all. I guess it just comes down to what is important to each fam.


----------



## bec (Dec 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UnschoolnMa*
What really gets to people is that we have never prevented the kids from viewing love scenes or nudity at all. I guess it just comes down to what is important to each fam.

Ya know, I have never had a problem with my kids seeing love scenes either. I'm far more concerned with the casual violence they see.

Bec


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

thanks for the tip on SS..I will have to seek them out









btw when I was in massage school one of my teachers showed us a study they did measuring brain waves (or something to that effect) in people that were meditating and people watching tv. guess what? the tv was just as relaxing as meditation!

I agree tv can be highly abused, and the marketing scares me more than anything,but in moderation I don't think it's all that bad.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I have never seen star wars







: it's DH favorite so I get alot of crap for that.lol.


----------



## fiddledebi (Nov 20, 2003)

My DD watches about 2 hours of tv a day on Wed. and Fri. so that I can work from home -- it's so far the only way I've found to get two uninterrupted one-hour sessions at my computer (and yes, I've tried artwork, playing outside, books, blocks, pretend housework, etc. -- I get about 15 minutes that way). She watches JoJo's Circus and The Wiggles in the morning (and is this very moment singing along to JoJo) and Between the Lions and Dragon Tales at lunch time. On the weekends, we'll sometimes watch a movie all together (Pooh, Piglet's Big Movie, or just recently, rentals).

I'm uneasy about it sometimes, but mostly I see that she gets a lot out of it. She sings all the songs she hears, repeats familiar lines of dialogue and actually will adapt them to the right context in her real life. Most importantly to me, she talks about them about as much as she talks about her favorite books and sings the songs about as often as she sings the songs I teach her (not from TV). To her, it's one of her stimuli, not the most important one. She may spend 2 hours on tv (and sure, sometimes more), but she spends far more hours a day reading, playing, talking with me, going for walks, etc.

Regarding the merchandising, I am definitely aware of the insidious nature of all the corporations behind these shows. My rule has been that things like t-shirts, cups/plates, and non-toy items are ok, but a stuffed JoJo doll is not ok. I feel like she won't play with as much imagination with a tv-based toy as she would with a more generic one. That said, she has now decided that all clowns are JoJo, so we actually don't have any clowns to play with. She has a pooh and a tigger (HUGE stuffed toys from my brother) but got them as a little baby and actually saw them as toys before she ever saw a Pooh movie, so I watch her play with them and they have their own distinct personalities still (i.e., she does more than just reenact the movies she's seen).

So, we have some Pooh pigtail holders and a tshirt and sweatshirt, and she has the stuffed Pooh toys, and someone (MIL!!!) bought her a hokey-pokey-elmo which DH and I hate, but which she occasionally dances with. All our other toys are non-tv-based toys.

But on the original topic: TV is ok by me.


----------



## Seeking Refuge (Nov 2, 2002)

As far as merchandising and television goes, we are still the parents and we control what toys come into our home. As long as we are aware of the marketing ploys and don't fall victim to the greedy corporate advertisers then who cares what they are trying to market?
That said, although we have cable the only shows my three-year-old watches are PBS shows just because the commercials annoy me more than anything else.
My three-year-old has probably seen movies that would appall the rest of you because he has watched them with his older sisters, Harry Potter for example.


----------



## squintz22 (Feb 4, 2004)

We watch some TV. I really started to regulate it when I tried to ask dd1 something while the TV was on, and she didn't hear me until I shut it off. And then she threw a fit. When she ignores me and throws fits because it's off, then I decided it was time to cut WAAAAY back!

Now she gets to watch a movie after lunch every day for her 'down time'. She won't nap, and now it's the only way to even get her to relax and sit down for more than a few minutes. So we pick out one movie, whether it's her Veggie Tales or Disney or something else and she gets to watch it during dd2's nap.

In the evening we all watch Jeopardy together - kind of weird, I know, but it's my FAVORITE show! Then sometimes, depending on how the day went, we might let her watch one of her 25 minute SS tapes or another Veggie Tales. THen she goes to bed.

I really try to avoid Blue, Dora and the like, because I have a tantrum-thrower - and we'd go to the store and have to hear a tantrum because we wouldn't buy her everything she wanted. It's just been easier to not watch them for us.

Our only issue is that one day a week MIL watches them, and one day a week, my mom watches them. And neither of them really respect the TV limits. Both leave it on Noggin or Playhouse Disney or PBS most of the day. At first, I was concerned, but after being over there with the girls while the TV was one, I wasn't so worried. Apparently, the Grandma's are more fun and have better toys and books than we do at home. Because at the grandma's houses, they play and read, even when the TV's on. Until a song comes on and then they want to sing and dance. But dd1 learned how to count to 12 last week while at one of their houses - I'd been practicing with her for weeks - and a song on Maisie or something made her remember......

So I don't think TV is bad at all - it's just something that WE as a family, need to be careful with.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

there is a really good chapter in The Whole Parenting Guide about raising media literate kids. (I think the new Mothering has an article too along these lines, though I haven't read it yet)

to me it makes better sense to teach my child how to watch tv and not abuse it rather than freak out and forbid him to see it. (to each her own though







) because he's going to see it eventually wether in our home or elsewhere.

I definitly don't agree w/ babysitting with the tv though.







or letting the child watch a movie 5x in a row day after day (my SIL does this and brags about it) it just makes me want to uke


----------



## JayGee (Oct 5, 2002)

I've tried to go TV free on numerous occasions, and the longest I've made it is about 6 weeks. I've come to the conclusion that a little TV, in moderation and selected programming is okay with me. So some mornings we all dance and sing together with Barney and on afternoons when DS doesn't nap, he watches a Thomas video. As long as it's not an all day, every day occurrence, I think there is a place for TV media in our lives.

Also, I grew up TV-free for the first 8 years of my life. When we finally got a black and white set with rabbit ears, I was so obsessed with watching whatever and whenever I could. My mom used to leave us at home (I was about 14 at the time) and take the TV knob with her. I figured out a way to use pliers to turn it on while she was out







.

As with many things in life, I believe moderation is the key.


----------



## Sofiamomma (Jan 4, 2002)

I'm curious what you all think about the studies that show that ADD is linked to television viewing and the AAP recommendation that children under two watch *no* TV whatsoever? My personal feeling is all things in moderation and I take these with a grain of salt, just like the studies that show stuff causes cancer. Yeah, in rats, at doses 800 *times* the equivalent of what a human would consume! So anyway, we watch a little, but I worry that I am rewiring my little one's brain.


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

Although I don't mind TV, we do the no-character thing. I just don't like clothes with cartoon characters on them! And we don't buy TV toys, no videos for dd's birthday, etc. For some reason I just don't like them.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I think ADD and ADHD is linked more to excessive viewing. I am not saying I will let my dc watch hours and hours of tv a day because I certainly don't do it myself.. I am talking in moderation, a couple of times a week.


----------



## wenat (Apr 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oceanbaby*
please share the baby signs website!

I got the 3 DVD plus music CD set from a SAHM who runs Just for Tots -- $59.99, but she sells it on ebay for $54.99.

Or you can get it straight from the Signing Time store for $64.99. (It's only a $10 US difference between the ebay price and the signing time price, but when you're buying from Canada, every little bit helps -- I think that's where I got the $20 difference from.)

Volumes 4, 5 and 6 are coming in December. I think that's what DS is getting for Christmas.


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

We watch TV here too. I am sure that if I were seeing problems with it, ie- the glazed look and fits some are describing, I would think of throwing it out too.

My kids watch some PBS, used to watch Nick Jr and Playhouse Disney when we had cable. Basically, my kids watch a bit here and there, not excessively unless someone is sick (like today my dd has a stomach bug uke ).

They always prefer to play with arts and crafts or go outside, or read a story, so I have never had a problem turning off the TV.

I can certainly see why some families decide that they need to go TV-free, but I have seen no reason to do so with my family, we're doing just fine







.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:

A note about marketing, though, as it seems that people are very quick to assure everyone that their kids watch commercial-free shows. Those shows are one big commercial. Clifford has a whole line of toys that go with the show. As does every show on Disney, and almost every show on Noggin and Nick Jr. See the show, buy the stuff.
nak

maybe we are strange, but we don't own any commercial merchandise. ds shows no interest in the products associated with the few shows he watches. the only character stuff we own is thomas the train, and we got most of that before i even knew it was a video series. oh, i forgot, he does have an elmo toothbrush.

But the reason commercial free is important to me is not that we won't be able to resist the marketing lure, but that I find the commercials to by hyper and annoying. They have an energy that I don't want my kids exposed to as long as I can help it. If the tv is ever on for one of our shows (a baseball game or something like that), the commercials are always muted. It's pretty funny to watch dh or I dive for the remote if a commercial comes on and we had walked away for a moment.

and it might just be me, but i can't stand the stuff on noggin/nick jr/disney. ds only watches a few shows on pbs. all the other ones annoy the crap out of me. dh particularly hates dora for some reason and actually requested that i not let ds watch it. okie dokie.,


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:

What really gets to people is that we have never prevented the kids from viewing love scenes or nudity at all. I guess it just comes down to what is important to each fam.
That's how my parents were. Love scenes and nudity were not an issue for them. Scary or violent things were a big problem for them. I remember not being allowed to watch Jaws or Mommie Dearest. And I can't tell you how many movie theaters my mom made us walk out of.


----------



## Mindy70 (Nov 1, 2004)

My dd watches some PBS, some NickNoggin, and rarely the mainstream TV unless her older step-siblings are watching. But she loves books, and at 25 months, has the language skills of a three-year old. I think it depends on the child how much is acceptable. We watch 1hr a day tops, sometimes none.


----------



## Dechen (Apr 3, 2004)

My dd doesn't watch TV shows, but she does watch dvd's.

I *love* the Singing Times dvd's. Often I watch along with her and do the signs and talk to her about what is happening on the screen. She is 13 months and knows most of the signs on the first dvd. It has done wonders for our communication, and she has developed such confidence in her ability to "tell" me what she wants and what she sees.

We also watch the two BE dvd's about animals, and the Wiggles.

Aine is super high energy and the Wiggles calm her down (but do not make her a zombie).

The funny thing is that aside from her dvd's, we almost never have the TV on. We don't have cable. Not because we are anti-TV, but because my dh and I simply aren't very into TV.

I do miss the Daily Show, though. And yet when we had cable, I'd never remember to watch it! I find the TV very forgetable.


----------



## OneCatholicMommy (Jan 21, 2002)

Mine like to watch TV. We love The Wiggles.
But last week, I imposed a new rule: No television until Daddy comes home. Any exceptions would be made only by ME. (Like if I have to make a phone call to the insurance company and NEED to be without distractions.) Since making this rule, I have only made ONE exception. (yesterday!)

One drawback is that the better shows for them are on during the morning.

My husband has agreed to one tv-free night each week! (well, after the 5 o'clock news.)


----------



## MaryBethMoore (Sep 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UnschoolnMa*
Our family really enjoys TV and we set no limits on it. I think it's a great thing, just like books and music.

I love your reply! Our family too.

TV adds a lot of value to our lives.

Books though are a problem







Every time a book comes into the house, it seems to multiply into several.

I do enjoy TV but most of my time is spent reading. I'd rather read than do anything else.


----------



## IncaMama (Jun 23, 2004)

We have no limits on TV watching in our house, really...i mean no arbitrary limits. we have limits in that we prefer doing other things, so the TV is not on or we're out of the house, but I don't see the point of counting the minutes that he's exposed to TV. He never watches adult content, he only watches Noggin or PBS.

As for the commercials...come on...you really think that watching TV is the ONLY way that commercialism leaks in?? you think your child WON'T want the latest craze? and what's the big deal if they do? I dunno, that seems extreme to me. My son is very verbal and can name characters from every TV show he watches and can identify their toys in stores, and can identify them as we walk away from them in the store. if you have the will power to shut off TV completely, you have the will power to not buy them the toys that go along with the shows that you don't let them watch. LOL i have the will power for both, but the desire for neither.

i'm probably REEEEALLY unpopular right about now. LOL


----------



## Seeking Refuge (Nov 2, 2002)

I guess it depends on your family's values. Our family is not one for keeping up with the Joneses or environmentally irresponsible overconsumption. This is a core value in our home and we use every opportunity to explain to our children how irresponsible purchasing and consumption are depleting the Earth's resources. The commercialism in television give us one more opportunity to discuss this with our kids.

I agree that if you want to protect your children from commercialism, turning off the television is only part of the answer. You also have the responsibility to take your children to stores that do not sell junk. We are lucky that there is a shop in town that carries educational and wooden toys and the like and when we go shopping, we go there or we look online. We boycott stores like Wal-mart for political reasons so our kids are not exposed to the mountains of cheap plastic junk they sell there, either.


----------



## mamawanabe (Nov 12, 2002)

my worry about TV is that it teaches kids what "kids" supposed to be like. I figured out young that my family was weird (they are) and so quickly and completely adopted TV models of adults/kids/teenagers. I acted what I saw on TV 100% and it took me until I was out of highschool to let go of that training. It took at least 10 years away from me since for ten years I was not percieving the world on my own terms but on the terms of TV sitcoms and cartoons and afterschool specials and movies. This "normality" I want to avoid. I want my kids to experience life, not act out reactions to life gleamed from their TV models.

Yes, kids are presented these models in books too - but because the visual images are created in the kids' own head, the models are less completely "other," the models from books MUST contain elements of that child's family and world.


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamawanabe*
Yes, kids are presented these models in books too - but because the visual images are created in the kids' own head, the models are less completely "other," the models from books MUST contain elements of that child's family and world.

Yup. Books promote a creative imagination - even picture books. The child adds to the story in his mind images that are relevant to himself.

TV leaves no room for imagination - it's all placed in front of you. You don't have to conjure up an image of the protagonist or even put yourself in the lead character's position; you just watch the actors or characters play it out for you.

The Plug-In Drug discusses this with regard to the recent "Harry Potter" craze: it lauds the book series for inspiring a generation to read, and praises the quality of writing in the books.

Quote:

That a population of video-weaned children were able to fall for the charms of this marvelous, marvel-filled series of books has been one of the most hopeful omens of the television era. It is an indication that skills and abilities like inner-visualizing and following a narrative have not disappeared; they have just gone underground.(p.103)
But then it discusses the reverse affect of the HP movies:

Quote:

For most of the Harry Potter fans who flocked to see the movie, it was a fine recreation of their reading experience. But from now on great numbers of children will see the movies before reading the books. For them, things will be different. Having seen the film, a boy who then chooses to read the book will never be able to transform the main character into himself as he reads - a deeply satisfying part of the reading experience. Thereafter he will visualize only the movie's version of the bespectacled boy wizard.(p.103)


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

I thought everyone who watches the HP movies has read the books first? The books come out well before the movies; who wants to wait that long? :LOL I finished the last book in 4 days and now I have to wait, what, another year?!


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

same for me, but... even though I read the books first (and enjoyed imagining all of the characters, etc.) once I saw the movie, my imaginations were displaced by what I saw onscreen.

As much as I loved how true-to-the-book the movies were, I lamented losing my own first impressions (from reading the books) after watching the movies.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Cannot wait for more Harry Potter! I do not care for the books, but I enjoyed the movies. My kids however really liked the books as well as the movies, and they really enjoy discussing/debating about the differences between them.


----------



## IncaMama (Jun 23, 2004)

mamawanabe - you make a really, really great point about learning how families are *supposed* to be. i hadn't thought of it like that before. i do think that some shows can help to model positive behaviors and give "words" or "reactions" to things that are more appropriate than knee-jerk reactions...ways of handling situations, etc that they might not see in real life...but I agree that there is a danger that they will rely too much on TV models for how they react/feel/think/behave. thanks for that point.


----------



## bec (Dec 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *michelemiller*
As for the commercials...come on...you really think that watching TV is the ONLY way that commercialism leaks in?? you think your child WON'T want the latest craze? and what's the big deal if they do? I dunno, that seems extreme to me.


No, I don't think that tv is the only way for them to be exposed to commercialism, and marketing. I just want to be more aware of it. It is much easier to limit and control the amount and kind of marketing elsewhere. The bulk of the marketing towards children, though is through tv. It's insidious and very penetrating. Just look at the connection between Disney and McDonald's.

And, yes, I do control what I buy for her. What kind of question is that?







:

Honestly, why is everyone so threatened by my turning my tv off?!

Bec


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

I worry about the ads when she gets older. When I was 7 and didn't have a TV at home, I would sometimes watch TV at the neighbors' when I stayed with them after school, and I remember this gum commercial I saw. The slogan was that it would "really move you" or something like that, and it showed people surfing. I thought that if I chewed that gum, waves would instantly appear beneath me.







OK, so maybe I was a little, uh, dumb...but that's the effect advertising can have!

We try to mute the ads when dd is around.


----------



## IncaMama (Jun 23, 2004)

oh, i'm not at all threatened by the fact that you don't watch TV or allow your kids to watch TV. i am quite secure with my decisions and my choices for our family. What bugs me (not about YOU, but about the argument against TV) is that TV is blamed for more things that is warranted. TV as a babysitter, violence on TV, adult-themed TV shows, yes...PBS? Noggin? the same argument does not hold true. There are other arguments, yes...but they are not on the same level, imo, and not "dangerous" unless left unchecked by irresponsible parenting strategies (not saying anyone here is irresponsible)

i think it's great that you and others have chosen to not watch TV. more power to you. I also think it's great that I haven't.







LOL


----------



## MaryBethMoore (Sep 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *michelemiller*
i think it's great that you and others have chosen to not watch TV. more power to you. I also think it's great that I haven't.







LOL


Yeah me too Michelle.

I'm fine with anyone not watching TV. We just do things differently in our family. I don't see anything wrong either way.

I actually have read the arguments against TV but reading them hasn't changed my mind









Mary Beth


----------



## IncaMama (Jun 23, 2004)

It just bothers me that so many of the arguments against TV are pseudo-scientific, yet pretend to be hard science. As a social scientist myself, I am very bothered by irresponsible "statistics" and catchy phrases that misrepresent the realities of the studies, populations, limitations, etc. "TV Causes ADHD!" "TV Made My Child A Murderer!" sheesh.

Edited to add: i mean arguments in the media, not arguments on here.


----------



## starlite (Nov 7, 2004)

I think as long as what your children watch on the box is decent and age appropriate - there is not a whole lot to worry about.

I know all these anti tv mamma's would scream at me and point out all the studies that shows tv is bad bad bad! But they are always gonna be out there and I'd like to see how well they do banning the box from teenage kids who will just watch it at a friends house, anyway. I'd also love to see these anti - tv mamma's entertain a bedridden child for an extended period of time w/o it.

It's the same hysteria thru out the ages; Rock Bands lead to youth suicide, TV is a bad influence, Children should not eat sweets but c'mon! Give us a break!!! We will use our discretion and correct these problems as they arise - if infact they do arise at all!!! What do these anti - TV mamma's say when their child starts to use the internet at school or watches an 'educational' video in the classroom? Not all TV is bad for us or our kids and in moderation with adult supervision of programs allowed - it helps them to learn the basics and challenges them to ask questions about the world around them.

We dont tie our kids to the couch - they are free to play outside as well for crying out loud. I think parents that are too controlling are a bigger problem in society than tv junkies are anyhow. They will eventually become engaged in a power struggle with their kids that ruins a relationship between parent and child quicker than a few episodes of "Blues Clues". TV is here to stay - so kids may as well learn healthy TV habits now than later!

By the way, it is great when you are pregnant and require "bedrest" while you have a 2 year old to rekon with!! Sure gives me the slow down I must have to avoid another miscarriage - and it keeps my 2 year old boy happy too. Bed rest is impossible but using the tv to distract some of the never ending demands is the next best thing. We also read alot of stories together.

Do what you feel is right ... b/c it probably is!!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

"My mom thinks it's why I learned to read when I was 3; there was nothing else to do."

FWIW, I beleive my son has learned all his letters, shapes, and numbers from watching Sesame Street so many times!!!

I strictly limit what shows my kids are allowed to watch. Any "new show" I will watch with them the first time, and then make a decision about whether or not I want them seeing it again. (OK, so maybe sometimes it's the 5th time they see a show before I watch it with them....I'm not perfect!!!) This is a much bigger issue with my older kids than with preschoolers- the only thing I limit with preschoolers is commercial television, since most (but not all) preschool shows are IMO appropriate for preschoolers.

My children also have blocks and dolls and trucks and all sorts of toys- TV is certainly not the only thing they do! But there does come a point when my energy is gone and the TV is the "electronic babysitter" because I really DO need a break!

I don't feel guilty about having a TV or letting my children watch it.


----------



## mamawanabe (Nov 12, 2002)

Seriously wish we could discuss stuff without turing it into a defenisve pro-con game. What are our concerns worries involving TV and no TV and little TV? How have we navigated this issue? Answering/discussing this would make for an interesting and useful thread.

But instead we have yet another defensive pro-con thread . . .


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

For us, TV is not the anti-christ. On the other hand, I really do not want TV to become the backdrop to my childrens' lives. In our house we do not just have the tv on as background-ever. That said, DS _does_ watch TV. Every morning for about 2 hours he watches Pooh, Caillou, and two others, if he's interested. Sometimes, he turns the TV off himself. Sometimes he has a hard time when I say TV time is over. Some days, like if he's sick, he watches more, some days nothing at all. It never interferes with our day, and if he starts getting grumpy about when I say something is over, I STILL turn it off. I refuse to let TV become a power struggle.

He's seen Blue's Clues 1-2x before. Today, out of nowhere, he asks, "Mom, can we watch Blue's Clues?". I made us mini bags of popcorn and we watched. We had fun. No biggie.

Don't you guys ever have a day when YOU want to lay on the couch, snuggle under a blanket, and watch a little TV? Well, somedays are like that for my DS. And I'm okay with that.


----------



## bec (Dec 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *starlite*
I know all these anti tv mamma's would scream at me and point out all the studies that shows tv is bad bad bad! But they are always gonna be out there and I'd like to see how well they do banning the box from teenage kids who will just watch it at a friends house, anyway. I'd also love to see these anti - tv mamma's entertain a bedridden child for an extended period of time w/o it.


Nobody's screaming. Really. Nobody is even saying that tv is "bad, bad, bad!" All I have been saying is that my child isn't able to self regulate, and that I want to be aware of what advertising and marketing is coming at her. Period. She's too young to be able to analyze a show, commercial, whatever.

I suspect we will reconnect the satellite when they are older. We didn't climb up onto the roof and rip it down.

I also have mentioned several times that we have watched the occasional movie/video.

Oh, and as far as entertaining a sick child, btdt. So, if you'd really like to see it, come on over.

Ugh! That's it, I'm out.

Bec


----------



## Linda KS (Oct 30, 2004)

Back to Harry Potter....

I really love the HP books.

There is a whole generation of kids growing up watching these movies who are too young to read the books! I know many kids who are 5 and 6 who have seen the movies.

My 13 neighbor (one of the few teenagers I know) doesn't read books because she "doesn't have time". She likes the Harry Potter movies, but hasn't read ANY of the books!


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamawanabe*
Seriously wish we could discuss stuff without turing it into a defenisve pro-con game. What are our concerns worries involving TV and no TV and little TV? How have we navigated this issue? Answering/discussing this would make for an interesting and useful thread.

But instead we have yet another defensive pro-con thread . . .

I agree. I hope I don't come off as defensive and angry when I post about TV, because I am really not. I am fond of the saying "whatever works is whatever works". What my family believes about free access to TV is what works for us. I enjoy it when we can present what our family is doing, why we are doing it, and what the results are in a back and forth way that is free of the defensive attitude.


----------



## Corvus (Feb 13, 2003)

I have not read all the replies, but I wanted to chime in my two cents.

My 2yo DD watches "Sesame Street" every morning. She is in love with Elmo, and I honestly think she has learned a lot from the show. That is all she watches, and I'd like to keep it that way for as long as possible. It gives me an hour each morning when I can clean the kitchen a little or read a book, etc.

Greaseball, the only thing I question is you letting your child watch _Jurassic Park_. Yea, it has dinosaurs, but it is not a kids' movie.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Well, I did not find it necessary for a child under two to watch Tv. We had better things to do and explore. I don't think my kids even watched a whole movie with me until they were five. Of course, some of the playdate mothers used the tv quite a bit. You know, a box of goldfish and movie keeps everybody quiet for two hours. Jeesh!


----------



## mamawanabe (Nov 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Corvus*
Yea, it has dinosaurs, but it is not a kids' movie.

When I was growing up my parents never distinguished bewteen kid and adult culture. We didn't have "kid music," instead our parents gave us records of music they listened to that we like (me -Joan Baez, my brother -rolling stones).

When it came to TV and movies, we watched whatever they watched (I remember being facinated with I Claudius on masterpeice theater at 7).

I guess I am pretty conflicted about this. Part of me thinks kid culture is just an adult invention (for the fantasy of childhood adult's create) and part of me wants to move my kid out to the woods so he/she can live a childhood free of media.

I guess I'm thinking now that kids will be my excuse to not be lazy and waste my own time with bad TV. I don't want to spend my night watching bad sitcoms, and so having kids will help steele me against such lazy waste. But I don't think, depending on my kid's sensitivities, that I will shelter my kid from adult culture. I knew about sex and war for as long I could remember, and I liked being able to grapple with "real" issues and questions at age 6 or 7 (I remember lying in bed at 7 planning how I would argue against the death penalty when I went on Crossfire - which was then on PBS.)


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

nevermind!


----------



## mamawanabe (Nov 12, 2002)

Rainbowmama, am I allowed to post in this thread or not? No kids yet. Hedging towards no TV, but I'm still considering my philosophy/practice.


----------



## Avonlea (Jan 21, 2002)

You know, it really irritates me that this thread title clearly states :

DOES ANYONE ELSE NOT MIND IF THEIR YOUNG CHILD WATCHES TV ?

And yet we have now got a whole pro/con arguement going on. I respect the fact that there are people who choose not to own or use a television. Because that is your right as an adult and your choice for your family.

I would NEVER go to a thread devoted to those who chose NOT to watch tv and begin telling them about how much we liked tv so they should start watching it..yet I see that in reverse here.

Please give those of us who allow our children to watch tv some credit for thinking this through. I know about the research, I know about the books, I KNOW about all the thoguhts and theories and discussions regarding it.

However, it is MY choice in MY family home that we have a tv, and that it is ok with me for my kids to watch it. Why is that so hard for people to resepct?

So why is it that greaseball cannot open this thread fr htose of us who Do allow our kids to see tv with out those who do not coming and turning it into a debate of sorts?

Perhaps I take it too personally, but after a bit it all sounds very arrogant to me. You choose not to, good for you. I am glad it works for you. I allow certain things into my house. Please respect that. Thats really all those of us who aloow tv in our homes ask from those of you who do not..Please resepct that it is our informed family choice. Let it be at that. If you want to go and create a new thread about the risks of watching tv, or why you choose not to have own or allow your kids not to watch it..then go right ahead. Actually, I think you know that THOSE threads are in the majority here. I would htink that alone would please you?

I just wish that those of us who do allow TV could have ONE thread that was just left be with all the arguments about how awful it is and how we are damaging our kids and we will be raising these ADHD kids who will have no creativity or imagination or ability to freely think things through because we allowed them to watch Sesame street when they were 3 years old.

Please just let us have ONE thread with out this? Please?


----------



## MaryBethMoore (Sep 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *michelemiller*
It just bothers me that so many of the arguments against TV are pseudo-scientific, yet pretend to be hard science. As a social scientist myself, I am very bothered by irresponsible "statistics" and catchy phrases that misrepresent the realities of the studies, populations, limitations, etc. "TV Causes ADHD!" "TV Made My Child A Murderer!" sheesh.

Edited to add: i mean arguments in the media, not arguments on here.









Hey Michelle,

My husband is a social scientist too (professor of sociology). I'm an academic as well, I study art history and media. I'm actually researching the effects of TV watching right now. You are so right about the pseudo-science and how so much is mis-represented in the media.

Mary Beth


----------



## MaryBethMoore (Sep 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Linda KS*
Back to Harry Potter....

I really love the HP books.

There is a whole generation of kids growing up watching these movies who are too young to read the books! I know many kids who are 5 and 6 who have seen the movies.

Hi Linda,

I actually read the books to my kids at that age







Maybe they didn't get all of it but they loved hearing it.

The audio versions are supposed to be excellent. That's another way to expose kids who can't or won't read.

Books vs. Movies is another subject though. I refuse to watch the new "Vanity Fair" because I have read the book (I'm rereading it now) and I've heard from reviewers that the director changed a lot of things. I may watch it someday but I know it'll drive me nuts and I'll be silently fuming "That's not what happened!" LOL


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

mamawanabe- sorry if I came across rude







it was not intended for anyone in particular, that is why I erased my post!

anyway I was just trying to say this isn't a debate thread but I realized I came off snarky.


----------



## mamawanabe (Nov 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon*
mamawanabe- sorry if I came across rude







it was not intended for anyone in particular, that is why I erased my post!

anyway I was just trying to say this isn't a debate thread but I realized I came off snarky.

S'ok







, I'm just being fussy. I actually may need to take a MDC break cause I seem to be getting too frustrated in threads. I go through periods when I love this place and when I am super annoyed by this place. Its a cycle and prob has little to do with posters and more to do with my own ambivalence about the stange (degraded/glorified) place of "mothering" and "mother" in our culture as well as my own unholy focus/planning on the kind of "mother" I want to be.


----------



## laralou (Nov 27, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaryBethMoore*
Hey Michelle,

My husband is a social scientist too (professor of sociology). I'm an academic as well, I study art history and media. I'm actually researching the effects of TV watching right now. You are so right about the pseudo-science and how so much is mis-represented in the media.

Mary Beth

I would be so interested in hearing what you have found so far (as an "on-the-fence" person myself).


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

I let my children watch TV. I do limit the time and teh shows. They don't see any"prime timeTV" at all.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

One of my son's fave movies when he was 8 ish was Jurassic Park. It never bothered him. I asked him if the scenes of the dinos in attack mode were scary, and he said not at all. He knew they were robotic or computer special fx (totally up his alley at the time) and that it was all make believe. Worked for me


----------



## Linda KS (Oct 30, 2004)

Back to the original question.....

My kids have watched some TV pretty much every week of their lives, though not every day. There were times when they watched WAY too much tv (such as when we moved). They are now 6 and 8 and they have great imaginations, entertain themselves well, are well behaved, and don't have ADD. They love their weekly trip to the library and they love their new Shrek 2 DVD.

Watching some TV has not hurt my kids in any observable way. They have learned a ton from Zooboomafu (sp?) and Liberty Kids. Currently, their favorite show is Zoom.

I think that GD has far more to do with a child's behavoir than tv/no tv.

When they were tots I was pretty selective about what they were allowed to watch and we still avoid shows with commercials aimed at kids.


----------



## starlite (Nov 7, 2004)

Chill out Bec! I don't know you and haven't judged you in any way. There is no debate going on ... I like the box myself and let my kids watch blues clues. What's the "Ugh.." for? No big deal. Live and let live. (And you were screaming!!)

With love from starlite.


----------



## wemoon (Aug 31, 2002)

We have a no restrictions TV household. The TV isn't on that much, the kids have way more fun playing than they do watching TV. I never deny them the choice to watch it if they choose to. Somedays the TV doesn't go on, other days it is a big TV day...don't we all have days that all we want to do is curl up on the couch and do nothing?

For the record I lived 4 years with no TV (kids too), so this is after seeing both sides of the fence for extended times.

If it somehows turns into some weird addiction problem, we will deal with it as it comes. But right now there is absolutely no TV abuse going on.


----------

